# A new KAL!!! Patterns! Vote!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is almost Fall!! Time for a new "knit-along" (KAL).
A knit-along is when a group of people all work the same pattern together, and help eachother.
We are allowed to get off-topic and can run up huge long threads. 
There will be pictures taken too!
It is a great way to get to know everyone better. 

This time it will be SOCKS! Why? Because they are awesome!
Nothing in the whole world can compare to handknit socks.
If anyone is intimidated by socks they can follow along with us and learn how its done.
If anyone wants to do a non-sock KAL, they can set it up themself. 

I propose these patterns for your consideration.
They were all recommended by HT members as possibles in the last KAL, but we did a scarf instead. 
So here they are again!:gaptooth: Plus one I forgot last time (  ! ).

Please look through the patterns and vote on which you think we should knit together.
You do not even need to be a knitter to vote! More voters, more fun!

There will also be a swap, like last time. 
More on that later. 

The poll will close on the 29th, so decide before then.

The Jaywalkers pattern is available in both cuff down and toe-up versions. 
The pattern was submitted toes-up, but you can do them either way.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i love the black rose pattern as this calls for hand spun yarn too


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne, you can use your homespun if you want with any of these patterns. 
Last time we did this several people did. 
It is in NO WAY mandatory though.

Commercial sock yarn is lovely too.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:bouncy::dance:
It's ABOUT time! (just sayin)
:happy:
ok, going to look at the voting now....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I have wanted to do the blackrose for awhile now. So - it for sure gets my vote!
Am I brave enough to spin the yarn for this yet????


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

This will be my first sock. Hope i can get through it!:baby04:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh, you will do fine! I think my first sock was a KAL. Everyone is Very patient and helpful. Socks are scary sounding, but really, they are not that hard!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - I didn't see one either! Sounded sorta plain to me...so that helped me eliminate it. 
Plus I really want to do that blackrose! it is already in my 'want' file.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

JAYWALKER pictures: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jaywalker/people

It is a VERY popular pattern, a great choice for self-striping sock yarn.
There are 7783 projects for this pattern on ravelry. (Just sayin) 

I have knitted the Blackrose before, there is just the one lace 'panel'.
The rest is plain old knitting. As far as 'EASY' lace, the Hedera is less complex.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The Jaywalker is nice too. That will be my 'second' pick! lol!
Still love that Blackrose. I may do the blackrose anyway - so maybe the jaywalker would be the best KAL pick. I really like it in the black/gray striping. It was on page 3 or 4 of Ravelry. But then, blacks, grays and blues are my favorite colors.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I prefer to use super wash yarn for socks too, at this point.
There are so many gorgeous ones to pick from.
Plus, I dont really have any fibers that would be suitable to spin for socks right now. 

One thing about the Blackrose, it doesn't have a lot of 'ribbing' to it.
Not super stretchy, so getting gauge is more important or they might not stay up well.
If we do this pattern, I am going to add some ribbing to the sock top to help them stay up better.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I've spun quite a bit of superwash and I don't find it less enjoyable, it's just a little different than fluffy wool. I find it's easy to spin thin, but I've only used the superwash roving that Carol Lee sells so my experience is limited. I really like her superwash black to spin singles (they don't get all "twisty") for knitting toboggans (what knitted caps are called here, not the sled). The superwash dyes beautifully and has a sheen to it that I like.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've done a few socks with the Jaywalker pattern. It is nice and easy to knit up. I went with the Hedera, looks very interesting!



PollySC said:


> for knitting toboggans .


They're called that in eastern NC also. Our first winter living there, my son went to a play date. The mother told me, "Don't forget to bring a toboggan for Dan." :stars: Uh? 

I moved to NC from a northern state and toboggans needed snow ... no snow that day! I asked the mother where in the world she was going to be taking the boys sledding ... that confused her. It was an interesting conversations with both of us knowing what WE meant but not what the OTHER meant!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Going to need to ponder a bit. I did work up the blackrose, but not the best pattern for my skinny little get-away sticks. 

I'm in a toss up between the Hedera and Jaywalker.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay first: YAY!!! Perfect timing as well, school starts next week and I'll have all day to my lonesome and socks!! 

I went with Hedera, they look like a great Fall sock.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - I am knitting some baby socks with #1's right now...man they are tiny! Takes some getting used to.
hmmmm I may need more #1 needles. :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is going to be such a fun KAL, I can already tell.

WIHH, you can go back and forth between your little dress and the socks.
That is what I am doing, it keeps it fresh. Big knitting/little knitting, some of both!

knitpicks has superwash rovings for $5.59/100 grams. 
I am planning to get a couple, to try them out. 
Plus I want to do some hand-painting, both with yarn and rovings, so this seems perfect to start with. 
Of course ordering things there is no shipping over $50, so...
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi y'll....I voted for the Jaywalkers and I am the only one  but I would just as happily knit the Fruit loop ones...Cant wait...be sure to let me know when its starting. Thankyou Wendy for PMing me on Rav. Cheers


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for voting Shazza! The Jaywalkers pattern is a good one.
Who knows which one will come out on top, out of these patterns...very suspenseful.
(which is why I am not leaving the poll up a whole week like last time. That was too long.)


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I'll join in on this and happily knit anything you all choose... wouldn't turn on my heels (tehehe) for the difference...

dawn


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I voted Fruitloops but only because the Blackrose had lace (lace and I don't get along) I really LOVE the Blackrose sock though. I'm not even sure if I'll do this KAL much less do a swap this time around. My knitting time is significantly less than it was and I'm so slow. But I wanted to vote.

Hey GAM, can my vote float between the Blackrose and the Fruitloops? Give it to whichever one needs an extra vote? I put it on Fruitloops for now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Hey GAM, can my vote float between the Blackrose and the Fruitloops? Give it to whichever one needs an extra vote? I put it on Fruitloops for now.


Huh? Pretty sure that 'floating votes' is not how polls work, Marchwind. 
Just pick one or the other, thats all anyone can do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> When do we get started? :teehee:


If Jaywalker wins, I'm half way finished already!!! :dance:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I figured you would say that GAM. It was worth a try.

WooHoo Cyndi!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

They all look like fun to me! I've voted and hope to see my way to do the KAL this time. With the new school year starting-and not getting much done the whole month of July-I'm not sure if I can commit to a time frame right now. I did enjoy the last one though...
betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty I hope you can join it. I too am glad you enjoyed the last KAL, especially since I was the lucky recipient of the scarf which I hope to wear this winter.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't do socks or even slippers; they are my nemesis or should that be my Achille's heel? Scarves, hats, mittens, sweaters and afghans I can do; when I can afford the yarn, I'll try bathing suits again. But please, please, please post lots of pictures; I love reading KAL threads and know I'm not alone.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't participate because I never even finished my first sock yet, but I watched the last two KALs all the way along and loved it. I'll be watching this one too. I'm not going to vote, but I kind of hope you all do the black rose socks.  Such talented women!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

LOL! That's great WIHH. :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I love them all but my vote is for BlackRose


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Me thinks someone had too much coffee this morning!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> who me?!?!?  :teehee:
> I did actually -
> 
> we have a new coffee pot and instead of 10 cups it makes 12 - so I drink up my first two cups and then another 2! CF gets the rest! :bouncy::happy::clap:


The dregs are where the flavor rest; nice of you to treat DH so well!

No socks for me! My needles are in storage for now.

Sincerely,
Chauncey Gardener.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Just coming over to check too.  

At least its not tied (right now), whew.

Froot Loops is a great pattern.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> looks like its gonna be Fruit Loops by a nose!


Darn, if I had known this was a "horse race", I would have placed a side bet. I liked both of the top 2 since either present potential pitfalls and problems so lots of posts.

Pictures, pictures and more pictures along with fascinating commentary, please! (Why would I join in when watching is so fun?)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Are we waiting until midnight tonight? ........... Never mind, just saw the poll is closed.

Just printed off the Fruit Loop pattern. Now to hunt down some yarn


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I started a new thread for the sign ups. 

Marchwind, you can slap a lock on this thread if you want.


----------

